# While You were sleeping 10-21to12-3



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Now we can Sleep


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

When's dinner?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rippin lip (Dec 3, 2005)

Nicely done...........good fishing for sure, love the pic with cleve in the background

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Big Dev (May 14, 2009)

10/21 lol!


----------



## 419fastrascal (Apr 30, 2008)

Some real nice catches there Ron..also a cool video/ slideshow way to go!!!!!!!


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Tigger is lookin a little tired in those pics. What have you been doing to him?  Nice pics of the nite bite!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice fish!!!!!!!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

woooooh.. there sure was some ugly in that slide show and im not talking about the fish


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Nicely done!


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Definitely Living the Dream. Looks like a blast.


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

nice! those really are some nice fish, well done, whats the name of that jointed yellow crankbait in those pics its yellow with black stripes, been searching for a while and couldnt find who makes one?


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

da-animal said:


> nice! those really are some nice fish, well done, whats the name of that jointed yellow crankbait in those pics its yellow with black stripes, been searching for a while and couldnt find who makes one?


Lure name is Tony and is a John Snow Limited Edition.


----------



## gotithooked1 (Dec 12, 2007)

ezbite said:


> woooooh.. there sure was some ugly in that slide show and im not talking about the fish


 Tom,
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

thanks, donkey for the quick reply


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice clip there Ron...congrat's on the good fishing!


----------



## Amuzme2 (Oct 8, 2009)

Awesome Job on the Video...and all the Fish!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations to all ! Nice fish!


----------



## Smokeshowin (Jun 13, 2007)

A great representation of the fall bite. Thanks for the opps to fish them Mr. Key!


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Pretty work


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

3 man limit while YOU were Sleeping


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

WOW, That is frkin awesome stuff right there. Way to go guys.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Thursday 12-08-11


----------



## Smokeshowin (Jun 13, 2007)

Or the fat Donkey!!


----------



## rc51 (Apr 28, 2009)

gotithooked, thanks for the call last night. Went from 1 in two hours to 11 and our 2 man limit in under two hours.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I think your need 'n' a bigger cooler! Great Show !!


----------



## Smokeshowin (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah, he never calls me...mmm maybe.....


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Now that's a nice pile of fish! I need me som Johnny Snow lures.


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Now that's a nice pile of fish! I need me some Johnny Snow lures.


----------



## gotithooked1 (Dec 12, 2007)

rc51 said:


> gotithooked, thanks for the call last night. Went from 1 in two hours to 11 and our 2 man limit in under two hours.


 Glad I could help with the call. It was my pleasure putting you on the program.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

12-13-11 Tuesday

From

Pigs get Fat and Hogs get Slaughtered


----------



## Smokeshowin (Jun 13, 2007)

Thats one pretty lake for December. Temp is dropping fast!


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Seems like the fish are getting skinnier and shorter


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

i think your right donkey, all the last couple days we fished they were all shorter but had some bellies on them


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

We have never had so many fish come off in one night! I think we were 7 for 17. Most of the fish we hooked and just came off! The boards were ripping back like a freight train then gone. That is the trade off trolling .9 mph. Water temp was 40.7 ish plus or minus .2 degrees. Still may be a little time left.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah, I was really like a fish out of water that night. Toms boat( thanks by the way Tom and Brian) was so quiet, it was so calm/warm and moving that slow I didnt know what to do with myself. I felt pretty fortunate to pull one of those skinny little fish. I had a great time but I really believe that night was my last for this year..... Lol
Nice pics. Good mtg/ seeing you guys. Enjoy the rest of the holidays and hope you all have a Happy New Year.


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

donkey said:


> Seems like the fish are getting skinnier and shorter
> 
> 
> While U were Sleeping.wmv - YouTube


cold water has that effect on many things, at least that's my excuse


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

1/06/12

Water is getting colder but the Fat Lady is not done with her Song.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks like a tiger pattern in many different colors was the key for fishing that fall bite. See a lot of TIGGER'S work in the mix. Congrats on the fishing guys. So envious. I didn't get a day on the lake last year. At least I see some of what I missed. New Year's resolution... go fishing!!!


----------

